# MAC - Moon Bathe - May 07



## Risser (Apr 25, 2007)

L to R: Dark Flower, Crescent, Elaborate and Moonbathe
















Firespot is HOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry, I forgot to take down the shade name of l/g.


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2007)

Please place all your Moon Bathe swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all images must be 600 pixels wide or less - if your image is any larger than that, please use a link to the image instead.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Moon Bathe discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## iraf13 (Apr 30, 2007)

hey, look what i found !


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 6, 2007)

Found this aswell


----------



## petite-madame (May 15, 2007)

Hi some pictures from collection seen on cosmoty.de:


----------



## pearl (May 21, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../moonbathe.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...moonbathe2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...moonbathe3.jpg

CREDIT = Livejournal user: *lying_solitude*
If this isn't allowed, I'll take them down. She didn't specify which shadow this was.

It was Claire de Lune (specified in the cut text from the LJ post)

Posted on MAC LJ by lying_solitude

Claire de Lune, satin finish, swatched on skin

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...luneswatch.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...uneswatch2.jpg

supposedly it's a duochrome that wasn't well captured in pics


----------



## Risser (May 22, 2007)

Other pic about Moonbathe, ENJOY!!





Added a link
http://www.product-girl.com/2007/05/..._moonbathe.php


----------



## Ernie (May 24, 2007)

Here are the Moonbathe shadows. From left to right:
Claire De Lune,Cosmic,Firespot,Cranberry,Saturnal

(I'm NC15)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture201.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture203.jpg

Moonbathe lipsticks, left to right:

Honey Moon,Sunmetal,Solar Plum,Eclipse

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture205.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture204.jpg

Moonbathe Lipglasses, left to right:
Moonbathe,Crescent,Dark Flower

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture206.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture207.jpg

Moonbathe Sheertone Shimmer Blushes, left to right/top to bottom:

Other Worldly.Afterdusk

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture210.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture211.jpg


----------



## Risser (May 25, 2007)

Blushes (Removed)
***I'm a foolish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 , MAC Taiwan replaced Other Wordly by another one with normal package! DAMN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sorry about this, so I have removed it until I get corrected.***






Added glimmershimmers & blushes!!
Please do NOT hotlink theese images, thanks.


----------



## MAC is love (May 25, 2007)

There's a thread about this in the MB's group on myspace..everything looks so cool


----------



## Diskordia (May 27, 2007)

Hi I found these on MUA


----------



## applefrite (May 28, 2007)

Source Mac-Addict :


----------



## miribre (May 28, 2007)

Solar Plum l/s




Honey Moon l/s

I am MMM, NC30.


----------



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Firespot





Cosmic





Claire de Lune





Afterdusk Blush 





Saturnal


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 31, 2007)

From L-R: Claire de Lune, Cosmic, and Firespot Eyeshadows (with flash and without)

Solar Plum Lipstick

Afterdusk and Other Worldly Blushes


----------



## jpohrer (May 31, 2007)

Comparison pics:

--Valet vs. Firespot
--Tartlette, Wonderstruck, Moonbathe, Beaute (L to R)
--Solar Plum, Sequin, VGVI (L to R)

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Amber (Jun 1, 2007)

Swatches on NW20 skin with NW20 concealer as a base.


----------



## helenoftroy1 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Moonbathe - June 2007*

Since I got Honey Moon and Sunmetal.  I think the color samples of the lipcolor are in reverses......  It should be SunMetal than Honey Moon.  I notice a lots of reviews saying that Sunmetal is a little gritty.  I have been mixing this lipcolor with my Exotic and Strange lip stick or other lip colors.  It is a great add on colors........    It doesn't seem to gritty compare to Orchidazzle from Strange Hybrid.  It also look good with Sunmetal and Elaborate lipgloss.   Have fun girls.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_



_


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

Up to down (Flash)
Modern Ms, Eclipse, Happening Gal l/g





L to R (no flash)
some color from an Elf eye shadow quad, Firespot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , BE 1970s glimmer, MAC Electric Coral p/m





Elf quad in Luxe, looks similar to Sunatural, Cranberry, Clare de lune (not the same quality sadly)


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 2, 2007)

*Moonbathe lipsticks Firespot and Molten Sol LLL*

I was surprised how much I loved these colors of lipstick- and Eclipse is most unique- I have never seen a metallic that is matte finish quite like this one.  

I also love the use of Molten sol as a base under Firespot and Cosmic.  It stays on through showers and everything if you set the shadow in it right away.  

These photos were taken with no flash in different directions so you can see the colors and then also the metallic finish in them.


----------



## Ascella (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Padmita (Jun 2, 2007)

Moonbathe lipglass


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 3, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...moonbathe2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...moonbathe1.jpg

Firespot Eyeshadow, Cranberry Eyeshadow and Dark Flower Lipglass!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 3, 2007)

*Blush Afterdusk *and *e/s Claire de Lune*:






(swatched on NC15 skin)


----------



## Alliestella (Jun 5, 2007)

Solar Plum v/s Couture


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 6, 2007)

*Cosmic and Firespot compared with other MAC pigments*

Here are Cosmic and Firespot compared with other colors of MAC pigments


----------



## applefrite (Jun 7, 2007)

Fireball :


----------



## geeko (Jun 8, 2007)

Here are my pics. Pics taken with no flash.











As some people were saying that cosmic looked like woodwinked, i decided to do a swatch of it with woodwinked...and i've to disagree that cosmic looks like woodwinked. Woodwinked is more brown than cosmic. hths. The below pictures are taken with flash for greater clarity











And here are pics of firespot, amber lights and rule.
I also included a swatch of rule e/s over amber lights e/s in the swatch pic. They look quite similar











hope this helps.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

>> Clickable Thumbnails <<




















L - R : Trace Gold - Other Wordly - Sertao (NARS) :


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2007)

Other Worldly and Afterdusk blushes





Firespot eyeshadow.


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

honeymoon l/s

no flash. bathroom lighting.


----------



## Risser (Jun 22, 2007)

It is a bit late to post swatches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Astral Rays





Brassy, Molten Sol & Graphic Brown





Amber Lights, Firespot, Melon(pigment), Cosmic, Woodwinked & casino





Shimpage(MSF), Other Wordly & Honour





Petalpoint, NARS Oasis, NARS Orgasm & Aufterdusk





Ambient, Raquel & Moonbathe


----------



## dollparts (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are photos of Honey Moon lippie (Which I absolute HATE on me) and firespot shadow. Enjoy =) 










http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...watches3-1.jpg


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 10, 2008)

I went to a CCO and picked up Crescent (which is the perfect blah day shade)






Plain lips:





Crescent lips:


----------

